# Male exam under anesthesia



## lauraavsi (Jul 31, 2014)

Patient was brought to the OR for what was thought to be a malfunctioning penile implant. Once the doctor cycled the devise he found there was no malfunction. There really isnt a code for a male exam under anesthesia and im at a loss on what to code this with. Any help is appreciated.


----------

